# Mise à jour d'un raccourci clavier



## youennleborgne (21 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour,

Je voudrais changer le raccourci permettant de basculer entre les fenêtres d'une application.
Quand je vais dans les préférences systèmes (catégorie Raccourcis clavier), je n'arrive pas à trouver le raccourci en question.

Est-ce que quelqu'un pourrait m'aider ?

Merci d'avance !


----------



## mattoto (21 Octobre 2011)

youennleborgne a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je voudrais changer le raccourci permettant de basculer entre les fenêtres d'une application.
> Quand je vais dans les préférences systèmes (catégorie Raccourcis clavier), je n'arrive pas à trouver le raccourci en question.
> ...



bonjour

c'est pas dans préférences System "Mission Control"?


----------

